# Receive automatic notification of new hay market reports



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope this is okay to post. Just thought it might be helpful to some of you. If you want to receive automatic notifications for hay market reports, sign up here:

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/receive-hay-market-reports-as-soon-as-they-re-posted

Lynn


----------

